# Iranian high flyers



## conoka1 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hello everyone, 
can you please confirm that my new addition are indeed Iranian high flyers or maybe something else.


----------



## Peppercorn (Jul 24, 2020)

I'm after some of these wonderful looking birds too.

I'm in Oz though.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

hello. its been two years. did u find out if these birds were bred to fly conoka1? thanks.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Yes, They look like Iranian High Flyers, my friend.

Good Luck


----------

